# Employer Nomination Scheme visa (subclass 186) Direct Entry stream



## Asharma28 (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi, I am moving to Western Australia as an academic and my university is applying for “Employer Nomination Scheme visa (subclass 186) Direct Entry stream“. I have few questions and I’ll be really grateful if I can get some help on this..
1) My employers applied for nomination in May 2020. I was wondering how much time it takes for nomination to come?
2) I understand I’ve to get IELTS score. However, I am not sure if my dependent also need to get IELTS score (she has PhD from Indian Institue of Science)
3) After nomination how much time visa processing may take?
Thanks in advance for your time and kind suggestions.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi, 
Now is really hard to predict visa grant. So it's hard to say how long does nomination and visa processing is going to take. If you are onshore, may be following the official time DHA published. If you are offshore, it is more unpredictable.

As 186 visa your partner is better to take an IELTS to get functional English score otherwise you have to pay for the additional Visa Application Charge.


----------



## abhishek.padadale (Apr 19, 2018)

Asharma28 said:


> Hi, I am moving to Western Australia as an academic and my university is applying for “Employer Nomination Scheme visa (subclass 186) Direct Entry stream“. I have few questions and I’ll be really grateful if I can get some help on this..
> 1) My employers applied for nomination in May 2020. I was wondering how much time it takes for nomination to come?
> 2) I understand I’ve to get IELTS score. However, I am not sure if my dependent also need to get IELTS score (she has PhD from Indian Institue of Science)
> 3) After nomination how much time visa processing may take?
> Thanks in advance for your time and kind suggestions.




2) If you can show dependent has completed 5 years of eduction with medium of instruction as English , you should be good . I had provided my wife's schooling certificate and Bachelors Degree which clearly mentioned medium of instruction as english. 

immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/english-language/functional-english

(you completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate in an institution in or outside Australia that required at least two years of full-time study and all instructions were in English)

2) Depends I was on shore and got my Visa in 1month time(during covid time, april 2020)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JennyWang said:


> Hi,
> Now is really hard to predict visa grant. So it's hard to say how long does nomination and visa processing is going to take. If you are onshore, may be following the official time DHA published. If you are offshore, it is more unpredictable.
> 
> As 186 visa your partner is better to take an IELTS to get functional English score otherwise you have to pay for the additional Visa Application Charge.


I am surprised that you have asked the applicant to get his wife to take an IELTS test when she has a PHD from india and that too from Indian institute of science which is among the top learning institutions of the world
By what stretch of imagination did you think it would not be in English ?
The PHD passing certificate along with a declaration from the institute that the course was taught in English is sufficient to prove functional English 
Don’t waste your money on IELTS tests

Cheers


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

NB said:


> I am surprised that you have asked the applicant to get his wife to take an IELTS test when she has a PHD from india and that too from Indian institute of science which is among the top learning institutions of the world
> By what stretch of imagination did you think it would not be in English ?
> The PHD passing certificate along with a declaration from the institute that the course was taught in English is sufficient to prove functional English
> Don’t waste your money on IELTS tests
> ...


I am glad that you put up a second opinion for the thread starter to see. I am sorry that my answer may not be 100% accurate and I have no idea what language an Indian PhD was in. But do you have to be this sarcastic?


----------



## Asharma28 (Jun 26, 2020)

Thanks Jenny!


----------



## Asharma28 (Jun 26, 2020)

Thanks Abhishek,



abhishek.padadale said:


> 2) If you can show dependent has completed 5 years of eduction with medium of instruction as English , you should be good . I had provided my wife's schooling certificate and Bachelors Degree which clearly mentioned medium of instruction as english.
> 
> immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/english-language/functional-english
> 
> ...


Thanks, I am offshore, guess I've to wait..
How much time it took for the nomination to come?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Asharma28 said:


> Thanks Jenny!


Sorry didn't notice the high education thing :tongue1:. 
Well usually nomination approval takes 1-2 months. It could be as long as 6 months as my colleague (also works for uni) experienced back in the time when 186 just changed policy.


----------



## abhishek.padadale (Apr 19, 2018)

Asharma28 said:


> Thanks Abhishek,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My nomination came through in 1 week time ( Early March 2020) . It was just before the COVID lockdown came into affect.


----------



## Asharma28 (Jun 26, 2020)

Thanks! It almost 6 weeks now.. lets see how it goes..



JennyWang said:


> Sorry didn't notice the high education thing :tongue1:.
> Well usually nomination approval takes 1-2 months. It could be as long as 6 months as my colleague (also works for uni) experienced back in the time when 186 just changed policy.


----------



## Asharma28 (Jun 26, 2020)

Thanks Abhishek,
That was quick!! I think COVID has delayed everything.. 



abhishek.padadale said:


> My nomination came through in 1 week time ( Early March 2020) . It was just before the COVID lockdown came into affect.


----------



## Asharma28 (Jun 26, 2020)

Thanks for your reply.
Do you know if I need birth certificate or 10th mark sheet/passport will work as proof-of-birth?
Thx



NB said:


> I am surprised that you have asked the applicant to get his wife to take an IELTS test when she has a PHD from india and that too from Indian institute of science which is among the top learning institutions of the world
> By what stretch of imagination did you think it would not be in English ?
> The PHD passing certificate along with a declaration from the institute that the course was taught in English is sufficient to prove functional English
> Don’t waste your money on IELTS tests
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Asharma28 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Do you know if I need birth certificate or 10th mark sheet/passport will work as proof-of-birth?
> Thx


A birth certificate is the best 
Next is the class X certificate
Passport can’t be used for birth certificate 

Cheers


----------



## Asharma28 (Jun 26, 2020)

Thanks a lot!



NB said:


> A birth certificate is the best
> Next is the class X certificate
> Passport can’t be used for birth certificate
> 
> Cheers


----------



## sonhcnet (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi OP, do you have any update on your nomination?


----------



## Asharma28 (Jun 26, 2020)

Not yet, 10 weeks and counting...



sonhcnet said:


> Hi OP, do you have any update on your nomination?


----------



## sonhcnet (Jul 2, 2020)

Asharma28 said:


> Not yet, 10 weeks and counting...


Yeah, everything now is so unpredictable. Hope all the best :fingerscrossed:

As you has been nominated as University Lecturer, you are not required to do skill assessment, are you?


----------



## Asharma28 (Jun 26, 2020)

Yes not required to do skill assessment.
Do you know at what stage I will need to provide info on health examination?


sonhcnet said:


> Yeah, everything now is so unpredictable. Hope all the best :fingerscrossed:
> 
> As you has been nominated as University Lecturer, you are not required to do skill assessment, are you?


----------



## sonhcnet (Jul 2, 2020)

*sonhcnet*



Asharma28 said:


> Yes not required to do skill assessment.
> Do you know at what stage I will need to provide info on health examination?


Health exam should be required soon after visa lodgement. 

As I know, people usually lodge nomination and visa almost at the same time (in that order). So, you haven't lodged visa?


----------



## Asharma28 (Jun 26, 2020)

I was told that they let me know once nomination has been approved and then I can commence my application..

Should I ask for TRN and go ahead with visa application?





sonhcnet said:


> Health exam should be required soon after visa lodgement.
> 
> As I know, people usually lodge nomination and visa almost at the same time (in that order). So, you haven't lodged visa?


----------



## Asharma28 (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi Abhishek,
Quick question, did you lodge visa application before nomination approval? or did you wait for approval to come before starting the application?
Thanks in advance 



abhishek.padadale said:


> 2) If you can show dependent has completed 5 years of eduction with medium of instruction as English , you should be good . I had provided my wife's schooling certificate and Bachelors Degree which clearly mentioned medium of instruction as english.
> 
> immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/english-language/functional-english
> 
> ...


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

abhishek.padadale said:


> My nomination came through in 1 week time ( Early March 2020) . It was just before the COVID lockdown came into affect.


Hi Abhishek,
When your application was filed, were you onshore or offshore?


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

Asharma28 said:


> Hi Abhishek,
> Quick question, did you lodge visa application before nomination approval? or did you wait for approval to come before starting the application?
> Thanks in advance


Any update on your nomination?


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

sonhcnet said:


> Health exam should be required soon after visa lodgement.
> 
> As I know, people usually lodge nomination and visa almost at the same time (in that order). So, you haven't lodged visa?


Can the visa be lodged along with nomination? I thought visa can be lodged only after getting nomination approval. Can you confirm?


----------



## sonhcnet (Jul 2, 2020)

nitinsy said:


> Can the visa be lodged along with nomination? I thought visa can be lodged only after getting nomination approval. Can you confirm?


Yes, you can lodge visa application right after nomination lodgement. You need Transaction Reference Number (TRN) of nomination lodgment to lodge your visa.

Pros: save time (in many cases nomination and visa are granted the same day):clap2:
Cons: forfeit visa application fee if nomination is refused


----------



## Asharma28 (Jun 26, 2020)

Not yet almost three months now..


nitinsy said:


> Any update on your nomination?


----------



## Asharma28 (Jun 26, 2020)

I am seriously thinking about this while waiting for nomination to come.. 



sonhcnet said:


> Yes, you can lodge visa application right after nomination lodgement. You need Transaction Reference Number (TRN) of nomination lodgment to lodge your visa.
> 
> Pros: save time (in many cases nomination and visa are granted the same day):clap2:
> Cons: forfeit visa application fee if nomination is refused


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

Asharma28 said:


> I am seriously thinking about this while waiting for nomination to come..


Any update on your nomination?

Also, did you make a decision of filing visa in parallel?


----------



## lynhea (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi, I may be getting on a 186 visa too, I studied at a university in Australia (just bachelor not PHD) , my job is in IT. will I still need to take an english exam?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lynhea said:


> Hi, I may be getting on a 186 visa too, I studied at a university in Australia (just bachelor not PHD) , my job is in IT. will I still need to take an english exam?


You will need to prove you have competent English 

What to provide
To prove you have competent English, provide evidence:
that you are a citizen of and hold a valid passport issued by the United Kingdom, the United States of America, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland, with your application

Or take an English test

Cheers


----------



## Kennedy098 (Nov 14, 2019)

Can anyone kindly advise if DHA is currently taking applications for 186 from Offshore currently, I have a job offer.


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

Kennedy098 said:


> Can anyone kindly advise if DHA is currently taking applications for 186 from Offshore currently, I have a job offer.


Yes you can file. I filed my nomination on 24th Jul and Visa on 24th Aug. No update yet on either of them.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kennedy098 said:


> Can anyone kindly advise if DHA is currently taking applications for 186 from Offshore currently, I have a job offer.


You can apply for any visa you like
No application is stopped
It’s just the grants which are not happening for any offshore applicant under any category of visa except for those related to healthcare and some critical codes 

Cheers


----------



## Kennedy098 (Nov 14, 2019)

nitinsy said:


> Yes you can file. I filed my nomination on 24th Jul and Visa on 24th Aug. No update yet on either of them.


Thank you!:clap2:


----------



## Kennedy098 (Nov 14, 2019)

NB said:


> You can apply for any visa you like
> Nothing is stopped
> It’s just the grants which are not happening for any offshore applicant under any category of visa except for those related to healthcare and some critical codes
> 
> Cheers


Thank you!


----------



## gaitonde42 (Jul 16, 2020)

I'm an onshore applicant with an accredited sponsor. My nomination & application were filed today and the only thing pending are my medicals. Will post updates here on how long the process takes.


----------



## Thejesh (Aug 2, 2018)

Hey guys, I have completed my masters in IT in Australia and currently working as IT Business Analyst. For 186 visa the requirement is to have relevant work experience, does this mean I need to have 3 years exp as IT BA. The reason i ask this I have 2 years work experience as a software engineer and 2 years as an IT Business Analyst. Can some share your experience in this regard please. Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Thejesh said:


> Hey guys, I have completed my masters in IT in Australia and currently working as IT Business Analyst. For 186 visa the requirement is to have relevant work experience, does this mean I need to have 3 years exp as IT BA. The reason i ask this I have 2 years work experience as a software engineer and 2 years as an IT Business Analyst. Can some share your experience in this regard please. Thanks a lot in advance


There is quite an overlap between software engineer and IT BA also
It depends on ACS from what dates they will allow you to claim points for experience 
Untill you apply, there is no way to be sure, but chances are extremely low of getting an earlier date 

Cheers


----------



## Minks (Oct 3, 2020)

*Checking as I will be in a similar situation*

Hello ASharma, 

I will be in a similar situation as I am in discussion with my employer for visa sponsorship so wanted to understand the current status of processing time from the applicants.

Did you get the Visa grant yet? Are you offshore or Onshore? How long it took to get the nomination to apply for visa?

Thanks in advance for sharing. 

Minks


----------



## mandcrut (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi, OP, any update on your application? I also am going to work as a uni lecturer, got my PhD from US. Am currently offshore and have completed my health exam (submitted earlier than nomination lodged -- does it matter?). My Uni (one of Go8 in Melb) lodged my nomination end of April. Still no news until today.  Do you guys have any info or opinion on how far from priority list is uni lecturer? Thanks


----------



## gaitonde42 (Jul 16, 2020)

gaitonde42 said:


> I'm an onshore applicant with an accredited sponsor. My nomination & application were filed today and the only thing pending are my medicals. Will post updates here on how long the process takes.


Update to my previous post - My application was submitted on 21st Sept 2020 and I was assigned a case officer yesterday, *9th October 2020*. Pretty happy & grateful for the quick turnaround. 

My nomination has been approved and I have been requested by the CO to submit addtional documents. Requested info:
- evidence of registration/lisencing and 
- evidence of work expereince (payslips, PAYG summary, Notice of Assessment).
I have supplied this now and I also completed my health assessment today (10th Oct) in Melbourne (was very very lucky to get a medical visa appointment with BUPA this quick). 
So lets see what the turnaround now is. Fingers crossed. 

________
_Additional details: I'm an onshore applicant; nominated occupation - "Professional Engineer (nec)" with *accredidted sponsor* (applications are usually processed a bit quicker than usual)_


----------



## Asharma28 (Jun 26, 2020)

Still waiting for nomination. Now applying for GTI next week.



Minks said:


> Hello ASharma,
> 
> I will be in a similar situation as I am in discussion with my employer for visa sponsorship so wanted to understand the current status of processing time from the applicants.
> 
> ...


----------



## abhay_923 (Nov 2, 2018)

anyone who recently got 186 visa grant in Oct. Can you share you timelines? 

Regards
Abhay Somani


----------



## bhandari.prashant (Oct 21, 2020)

*186 Bridging Visa for Partner*

Hi Guys, this is my first question on the forum. Please let me know if I am making any mistake. 
I have question regarding the 186 bridging visa. I am on 482 employed sponsor and my wife is on the same. Now, my wife and I are getting sponsored 186 from her company. My question is, what will be the working conditions for me on the bridging visa? Will I be able to leave my company and look for another job on the bridging visa or will I have to stick to my employer until we are granted the visa?

Your help will be really appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bhandari.prashant said:


> Hi Guys, this is my first question on the forum. Please let me know if I am making any mistake.
> I have question regarding the 186 bridging visa. I am on 482 employed sponsor and my wife is on the same. Now, my wife and I are getting sponsored 186 from her company. My question is, what will be the working conditions for me on the bridging visa? Will I be able to leave my company and look for another job on the bridging visa or will I have to stick to my employer until we are granted the visa?
> 
> Your help will be really appreciated.
> ...


The bridging visa generally has the same rights as the substantive visa 
Your bridging visa will kick in only after your existing visa expires normally
If you are terminated or you resign, before the visa expires, your bridging visa will also stand cancelled
You will have to stick with your existing employer till grant or existing visa expiry, whichever is earlier 

I am presuming that you are the main applicant in the 482 visa 

Cheers


----------



## bhandari.prashant (Oct 21, 2020)

NB said:


> The bridging visa generally has the same rights as the substantive visa
> Your bridging visa will kick in only after your existing visa expires normally
> If you are terminated or you resign, before the visa expires, your bridging visa will also stand cancelled
> You will have to stick with your existing employer till grant or existing visa expiry, whichever is earlier
> ...


Thanks for the reply. 
We are primary applicants for different 482 visas, but I get the idea of bridging visa related to substantive visa. 
Thanks again


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

abhay_923 said:


> anyone who recently got 186 visa grant in Oct. Can you share you timelines?
> 
> Regards
> Abhay Somani


One guy from my office got it within 3-4 weeks of application in September, but our company is quite big and probably has more leverage in applications.

He was at the end of his 4 yr work visa too...probably 2-3 months left.


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

Hello NB,


*Scenario 1:* I have applied for 482 visa as 511112 (Project administrator) and I am waiting for visa grant. It is in STSOL so there is no way I can convert this into PR (TRT).


*Scenario 2: *Also, I have EA degree assessment as Professional Civil engineer with 1+ year local (Aus) experience assessed as a project administrator. So, total I have 3 year exp {2 (overseas)+ 1+ (Aus)}.
I assume that EA has assessed my current job role of project administrator relevant to 233211. So I can use that 1 exp to fulfill 3 years work requirement for 186 Direct stream.

*So my question is that, can I apply/eligible for 186 visa direct entry stream nomination on the basis of Civil engineer (MLTSSL) as my nominated occupation if my employer is happy to nominate and promote me as a site engineer or project manager or can I apply with my current role and position title?

Does the job title needs to be same as nominated occupation for ENS visa?*

TIA.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HHBS said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> 
> *Scenario 1:* I have applied for 482 visa as 511112 (Project administrator) and I am waiting for visa grant. It is in STSOL so there is no way I can convert this into PR (TRT).
> ...


When getting the assessment done in EA, did you get the experience also assessed ?
From what date has the EA , allowed you to claim points for experience?

Cheers


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

NB said:


> When getting the assessment done in EA, did you get the experience also assessed ?
> From what date has the EA , allowed you to claim points for experience?
> 
> Cheers


I solely applied for the AU exp assessment in EA on Oct 20, and I got positive outcome. It was counted from very first day of the job. (09/2019 to 10/2020).
My degree assessment done Jan 2019.


----------



## Asharma28 (Jun 26, 2020)

gaitonde42 said:


> Update to my previous post - My application was submitted on 21st Sept 2020 and I was assigned a case officer yesterday, *9th October 2020*. Pretty happy & grateful for the quick turnaround.
> 
> My nomination has been approved and I have been requested by the CO to submit addtional documents. Requested info:
> - evidence of registration/lisencing and
> ...


Hi, Any update on your application?


----------



## TPCC147 (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi All, 186 Visa looks like our only hope at the moment. 

2 secondary school teachers, offshore. Is the 186 visa subject to the labour market testing, i.e do they have to ensure that Australians are assessed for the role first?

If so, what does this proof have to look like?
Thank you


----------



## Langman (Oct 29, 2020)

Hi,

This is actually my first time writing anything on this forum (been following threads for past 2 years).

I am also a Secondary teacher currently in UK. Just received a job offer in Brisbane and employer is sponsoring 186 (DE). Still waiting for nomination to be approved though...
There is no labour market testing for this visa. If you go on a TSS visa then they will need to test labour market with new requirements.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Langman (Oct 29, 2020)

TPCC147 said:


> Hi All, 186 Visa looks like our only hope at the moment.
> 
> 2 secondary school teachers, offshore. Is the 186 visa subject to the labour market testing, i.e do they have to ensure that Australians are assessed for the role first?
> 
> ...





TPCC147 said:


> Hi All, 186 Visa looks like our only hope at the moment.
> 
> 2 secondary school teachers, offshore. Is the 186 visa subject to the labour market testing, i.e do they have to ensure that Australians are assessed for the role first?
> 
> ...


Hi,

This is actually my first time writing anything on this forum (been following threads for past 2 years).

I am also a Secondary teacher currently in UK. Just received a job offer in Brisbane and employer is sponsoring 186 (DE). Still waiting for nomination to be approved though...
There is no labour market testing for this visa. If you go on a TSS visa then they will need to test labour market with new requirements.

Hope that helps.


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

Does the job title needs to be same as nominated occupation for 186 DE visa?
Does someone can lodge 2 different nomination for 482 and 186 visa at a same time?


----------



## Langman (Oct 29, 2020)

HHBS said:


> Does the job title needs to be same as nominated occupation for 186 DE visa?
> Does someone lodge 2 different nomination for 482 and 186 visa at a same time?


I'm not sure about the job title, as my employer filled out the nomination application and gathered all the necessary documentation, etc. 

I think that it depends what the employer is willing to sponsor...I asked for 186 as it gives your permanent residency which means its easier to get into Australia with all the border restrictions (I am offshore).


----------



## HHBS (Oct 26, 2020)

Hello,

Does 186 DE require the Labour Market Testing (LMT) such as 28 days of approved advertising?


----------



## Langman (Oct 29, 2020)

HHBS said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does 186 DE require the Labour Market Testing (LMT) such as 28 days of approved advertising?


No only for TSS visa


----------



## Alphonso Gabriel (Nov 8, 2020)

Hi
First time posting. Want to know the experience of others. I am offshore (uk). I had employer nomination (university lecturer) submitted 6th Mar 2020, approved 12th Mar 2020. I applied for visa 186 direct entry on 19th Mar 2020, did health assessment 19th May 2020 (due to uk lockdown). My immiaccount still says application status “received” and not had any further updates.

Anyone been issued visa 186 offshore to share their timelines?

is there anyway one can contact home affairs to ask for an update?

My employer seem to be getting inpatient with the delays and i am worried they may withdraw the offer?


----------



## gaitonde42 (Jul 16, 2020)

Finally got my 186 DE grant this morning!!! Best of luck to everyone! This forum has been a great place of advice & guidance so thank you all! Applied as an onshore Professional Engineer (nec). 

*Timeline as per my Immi account is below:*


IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received21 Sep 2020Request for Health Examinations21 Sep 2020IMMI Bridging Visa Grant Notification21 Sep 2020s56 Request for More Information09 Oct 2020IMMI Grant Notification10 Nov 2020


*Overall timeline is:*
- Engineers Australia MSA (Fast Track) Application - 16 July 2020
- IELTS test - 28 July 2020 (booked as soon as VIC lockdown announced)
- AFP Police certificate - 25 July 2020
- EA MSA Outcome Approval Letter - 15 Aug 2020
- Nomination filed - 04 Sept 2020
- Application filed - 21 Sept 2020 (3 yr anniversary with company) 
- Nomination approved + Request for Info - 09 Oct 2020
- Heath checks @ BUPA MVS - 10 Oct 2020 (booked immediately after VIC restrictions opened)
- Information supplied - 12 Oct 2020
- Grant letter - 10 Nov 2020

Good luck to everyone and I pray that you all hear some good news/make progress too!


----------



## uraiba (Nov 21, 2019)

Can anyone here brief me about LMT? Does 186 DE require the Labour Market Testing (LMT) for mechanical or Construction projects manager? hope to get a reply as I have sponsor for this.


----------



## uraiba (Nov 21, 2019)

Can anyone here brief me about LMT? Does 186 DE require the Labour Market Testing (LMT) for Mechanical engineer or Construction project manager? hope someone here will help me out in this... I have a sponsor?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uraiba said:


> Can anyone here brief me about LMT? Does 186 DE require the Labour Market Testing (LMT) for Mechanical engineer or Construction project manager? hope someone here will help me out in this... I have a sponsor?


Most employers go through a Mara agent to process the application for both the employer and employee
It’s best to check with them
Cheers


----------



## sreeramb93 (May 5, 2020)

Do you need 5 years of work experiences (Bachelors in Computer Science) + 5 years as software engineer for 186DE? Is 3-year skilled work experience requirements after ACS deducts first 2 years as training?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

sreeramb93 said:


> Do you need 5 years of work experiences (Bachelors in Computer Science) + 5 years as software engineer for 186DE? Is 3-year skilled work experience requirements after ACS deducts first 2 years as training?



3 years of relevant experience at ANZSCO skill level


----------



## Mirk (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi all I'm.posting my first question here 
I'm looking at applying for 186 ENS is there a clause that one needs to be on a full time work visa or any particular Visa to be eligible to apply for 186 on shore.i have been here for just 1 year but I do have more than 15 years of exp on home country. I was the director of my private limited company.
My present employer is keen to apply 186 and is willing to support my application. Please guide me how this works.im a bit lost and confused. Sorry for a lengthy query .


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Mirk said:


> Hi all I'm.posting my first question here
> I'm looking at applying for 186 ENS is there a clause that one needs to be on a full time work visa or any particular Visa to be eligible to apply for 186 on shore.i have been here for just 1 year but I do have more than 15 years of exp on home country. I was the director of my private limited company.
> My present employer is keen to apply 186 and is willing to support my application. Please guide me how this works.im a bit lost and confused. Sorry for a lengthy query .


Best getting an agent


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mirk said:


> Hi all I'm.posting my first question here
> I'm looking at applying for 186 ENS is there a clause that one needs to be on a full time work visa or any particular Visa to be eligible to apply for 186 on shore.i have been here for just 1 year but I do have more than 15 years of exp on home country. I was the director of my private limited company.
> My present employer is keen to apply 186 and is willing to support my application. Please guide me how this works.im a bit lost and confused. Sorry for a lengthy query .


What’s is your Anzsco code?
Have you completed your skills assessment and English tests?
Cheers


----------



## Benjamin Alan (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi everyone,

This is my first question.
My employer filed my 186 visa (direct entry) in October 2020 but I haven't received any information as of yet. Is there anyone in the forum who applied the same category visa and got the grant letter?

Thanks.


----------



## garryheaney (May 23, 2018)

Benjamin Alan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first question.
> My employer filed my 186 visa (direct entry) in October 2020 but I haven't received any information as of yet. Is there anyone in the forum who applied the same category visa and got the grant letter?
> ...


What is your Anzsco code?


----------



## sesh94 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi Everyone,
I have been a silent spectator on this forum for quite sometime now. I was working in Australia under Subclass 482 visa which expires by the end of 2021. I had to come to India urgently in September 2020 for a family urgency. Having come here, I am unable to get back to Australia due to border closures. In the meantime, my employer (one of the big 4 accounting firms) agreed to help me out by sponsoring 186 DE visa so that I can get back to the country as and when my visa comes through. Summary of my details are as under:

1. Employer nomination and Visa application together lodged on 22 January 2021;
2. Medicals completed on 27 January 2021;
3. Employer is a big 4 accounting firm (accredited sponsor);
4. ANZSCO Code - 221213 External Auditor; and
5. Currently offshore (when lodged) with valid 482 Visa.

The approx. processing times as per the DHA's website says 4-7 months. Is there anyone in this forum whose status is similar as mine? Also, could someone guide me if it actually takes such a long time to process the visa. Given the limited number of visas that are getting processed under other categories, I would presume the DHA will focus more on Employer Sponsored visas as they would have more capacity. Any guidance would be highly appreciated!

Cheers,
Sesh


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sesh94 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have been a silent spectator on this forum for quite sometime now. I was working in Australia under Subclass 482 visa which expires by the end of 2021. I had to come to India urgently in September 2020 for a family urgency. Having come here, I am unable to get back to Australia due to border closures. In the meantime, my employer (one of the big 4 accounting firms) agreed to help me out by sponsoring 186 DE visa so that I can get back to the country as and when my visa comes through. Summary of my details are as under:
> 
> 1. Employer nomination and Visa application together lodged on 22 January 2021;
> ...


You can get the grant extremely fast if your employer chase up the department 
The moment they write to the department that their work is suffering without you, wheels will start turning
Cheers


----------



## sesh94 (Feb 22, 2021)

NB said:


> You can get the grant extremely fast if your employer chase up the department
> The moment they write to the department that their work is suffering without you, wheels will start turning
> Cheers


Many thanks NB! I will ask my employer to write to the department.

Cheers,
Sesh


----------



## sesh94 (Feb 22, 2021)

NB said:


> You can get the grant extremely fast if your employer chase up the department
> The moment they write to the department that their work is suffering without you, wheels will start turning
> Cheers


Good day NB! I hope you are well. My employer has informed me that there is nothing they can do to inform the department. I am not sure what I should be expecting here on. My employer is sponsor is definitely one of the accredited ones and I am offshore and holder of a 482 TSS visa. Based on my research across this forum and some other ones including FB groups, I noticed that there is literally no one having a situation similar to mine (including ANZSCO code). Do you reckon my application might be processed within the standard processing times? I fear my expectations might not be realistic.

Also, I have noticed that the standard processing times on the Department's website keeps changing erratically! Not sure even if the processing times they have disclosed are legitimate. It all happens at random I guess?

Many thanks!
Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sesh94 said:


> Good day NB! I hope you are well. My employer has informed me that there is nothing they can do to inform the department. I am not sure what I should be expecting here on. My employer is sponsor is definitely one of the accredited ones and I am offshore and holder of a 482 TSS visa. Based on my research across this forum and some other ones including FB groups, I noticed that there is literally no one having a situation similar to mine (including ANZSCO code). Do you reckon my application might be processed within the standard processing times? I fear my expectations might not be realistic.
> 
> Also, I have noticed that the standard processing times on the Department's website keeps changing erratically! Not sure even if the processing times they have disclosed are legitimate. It all happens at random I guess?
> 
> ...


Yoga meditation and prayer
Cheers


----------



## Deeptha (Jan 27, 2021)

Benjamin Alan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first question.
> My employer filed my 186 visa (direct entry) in October 2020 but I haven't received any information as of yet. Is there anyone in the forum who applied the same category visa and got the grant letter?
> ...



Any update on your nomination?


----------



## garryheaney (May 23, 2018)

Deeptha said:


> Any update on your nomination?


Yes was nomination was approved in mid April and received grant 10May21


----------



## Vjotto (Jun 16, 2021)

186 nomination and visa lodged on 17 th of February 2021, medical request on 2nd of March submitted on 4th March. Status showing received and processing time changed to 6 to 11 month , almost 5 month still counting. Any One going through same situation.


----------



## shashikant.sharma (Jul 23, 2021)

Vjotto said:


> 186 nomination and visa lodged on 17 th of February 2021, medical request on 2nd of March submitted on 4th March. Status showing received and processing time changed to 6 to 11 month , almost 5 month still counting. Any One going through same situation.


hi Any update on your application?


----------



## masnoon (Sep 8, 2018)

NB said:


> You can get the grant extremely fast if your employer chase up the department
> The moment they write to the department that their work is suffering without you, wheels will start turning
> Cheers


Hi NB,

I am in same situation and I need your advice. What reason of suffering should I give to the employer so that they write a letter to the department?

I am on bridging visa with full working rights so I can’t think of a reason of suffering. But I need to get my application processed as soon as possible.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

masnoon said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am in same situation and I need your advice. What reason of suffering should I give to the employer so that they write a letter to the department?
> 
> ...


DHA is not bothered with the individual applicant sufferings
It’s the company work suffering that they are bothered about
If you are already working for them, then they have no reason to suffer
Cheers


----------



## Nebulozny (Sep 20, 2015)

NB said:


> DHA is not bothered with the individual applicant sufferings
> It’s the company work suffering that they are bothered about
> If you are already working for them, then they have no reason to suffer
> Cheers


This is very much true, business has power over everything here. I've recently seen case in my company where two people who are very close to upper management got special treatment and fake business trip justification to fly to their home country so they can get married! Meanwhile all of us are suffering and not seeing our family for 2-3 years now... but if you're good with your manager sky is the limit in Australia. Also a friend of mine just arrived to Australia month ago on business visa... absolutely zero issues and he almost got a red carpet welcome for his family. Once he told them he's willing to set up a company here... all doors opened despite the pandemic.

So yes, business is number one in Australia... then the rest comes.


----------



## Nepsam KC (Oct 21, 2021)

abhishek.padadale said:


> 2) If you can show dependent has completed 5 years of eduction with medium of instruction as English , you should be good . I had provided my wife's schooling certificate and Bachelors Degree which clearly mentioned medium of instruction as english.
> 
> immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/english-language/functional-english
> 
> ...



My partner has completed Her Certificate IV, Diploma and advance Diploma Here is Australia, Does She still need to Take PTE/IELTS for 186 ???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nepsam KC said:


> My partner has completed Her Certificate IV, Diploma and advance Diploma Here is Australia, Does She still need to Take PTE/IELTS for 186 ???


What was the duration of the courses ?
Cheers


----------

